
The largest war in animal history is going on right now - pavel_lishin
https://www.quora.com/Do-animals-fight-wars-and-if-so-what-was-the-largest-war/answer/Suzanne-Sadedin?share=1
======
drallison
There is much to be learned from studies of evolutionary biology. Suzanne
Sadedin perception of the role of evolution in systems, both biological and
artificial, is exceptional. For example, her article, Natural Police
([https://aeon.co/essays/game-theory-s-cure-for-corruption-
mak...](https://aeon.co/essays/game-theory-s-cure-for-corruption-make-us-all-
cops)) uses game theory results to explore what the role of corruption is in
the behaviors that can be observed in complex systems (e.g., law enforcement,
cancer). Her observations are frequently deep and insightful.

